# are these safe?



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

So I've found a few recipes I`d like to try, before I try them I just want to make sure they are safe for hedgehogs!

Fruit Gummies
Ingredients
-2 Strawberries 
-1 Apple, peeled 
-1 Celery stick 
-2/3 C White flour 
-1/2 C Water 

Directions
-Heat oven to 350 degrees.
-Dice and chop all ingredients into small pieces and pour into a medium sized bowl. 
-Smash ingredients until a mush is formed-may are thick or watery whatever desired. 
-Drain a little bit of water if too much is left over. 
-Place teaspoon sized treats onto a cooking sheet about 1 inch apart. 
-Place in oven and bake for 6-10 minutes o brown. 
-When done, let set for 3 minutes and then serve

Hedgie Meatballs
Ingredients 
-1 jar of baby food "meat" chicken, turkey, beef, ham?
-1 -2 Tablespoons of a baby food fruit (I use 2nd food bananas)
-1-2 Tablespoons of a baby food single vegetable ( I use squash or sweet potatoes)
-1+ cup of baby cereal--I use oatmeal because of the rice/arsenic issue

optional ingredients
-1-2 teaspoons of golden ground flax meal--for heart health and skin
-3-4 capsules of Co-Sequin for cats (after age 2 or 3, for joint health--empty the capsules in the mix)

Directions 
-Mix together, it needs to be about the consistency of cookie dough. Add more ingredients as needed.
-Drop on a jelly roll pan that has been sprayed with non-stick spray and then wiped off so it's not too thick. I also put down a sheet of aluminum foil.
-This is the hard part--roll into "meatballs" about 1/2 teaspoon each. They have to be hand-rolled to get the air pockets out, otherwise they will be hollow. 
-Bake at 350 degrees for about 15-20 minutes. You want them to be "set" not squishy.
-Let cool completely before feeding
*This makes about 100-140 meatballs.

Hedgehog Pancake 
Ingredients 
-1 egg 
-1/2 banana

Directions 
-mash together (making sure there aren't any lumps)
-put 1/2 tbsp coconut oil in pan
-cook just like how you would cook a pancake 

Nut Balls
Appx. 20 Nut Balls
Ingredients
1/2 cup organic, unsalted, unsweetened peanut butter
1/4 cup sesame seeds, unsalted*
1/4 cup pumpkin seeds, unsalted, hulled*
1/3 cup plain rolled oats
2 tsp flour
2 Tbsp water

Directions
-Preheat the oven to 180F.
-Combine all ingredients and mix well.
-At this point, you should have a dough that will stick together enough to form balls the size a small walnut (~1 heaping teaspoon each).
-Place on a foil-lined baking tray, and bake at 180F for 3 hours. This drys them and make them sturdy and easy to handle. You can let them dry on the counter for an additional 8 hours, if you'd like.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't do the nut balls, because hedgehogs seem to have trouble digesting nuts.

Are the meatballs MomLady's recipe? They look like hers. Anything by her is totally safe.

(reference http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/73810-nara-s-meatballs-easy-recipe.html)

The gummies and pancakes look fine too. Obviously not a replacement for meals, but they should make good treats!


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

FinnickHog said:


> I wouldn't do the nut balls, because hedgehogs seem to have trouble digesting nuts.
> 
> Are the meatballs MomLady's recipe? They look like hers. Anything by her is totally safe.
> 
> ...


Thank you! And it might be hers but I`m not entirely sure if it is I found the tutorial on youtube. But I do agree it looks exactly like hers so it probably is.


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

I agree that the nuts probably aren't safe but the rest seems to check out. The only other thing i see is that because of all the fruit, he may have mushy poop. It really depends on the hedgehogs and how much he can handle. My hedgie can eat half a slice of banana and be fine but some can eat just a small piece of it and get mushy poop. I'm not sure if cooking it would prevent mushy poop or not but I would watch for it. 
I think you're such a great hedgie parent for taking the time to do that☺

~Paige~


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've already used and fed all of the said ingredients above but not in combinations.

Usual nuts (diced/chopped/whole) are to be avoided but peanut butter is safe as treats. That 1/2 cup seems a lot but i'm guessing that recipe is not meant to be consumed on one sitting alone


----------

